# Fourniture couches



## Delaurejugufre (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Un petit sondage , j ai appris récemment  q une collègue  pour 5 euros par jour ( indemnités  entretien  + couches) les fournissait.
Et vous les fournisser vous ou pas??


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je n ai jamais fourni une seule couches . Ce n est absolument pas à nous de le faire 

Votre collègue a bien tort de faire cela


----------



## Domuk (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour pareil je fourni juste les mouchoirs.


----------



## Orlhad (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je ne fournis que les fournitures de soins (coton, lingettes, mouchoirs,..) moi aussi. J'ai juste un petit stock de couches de secours en cas de panne sèche qui est réalimenté par les parents en cas d'utilisation. Je ne me verrais pas imposer une référence car certains parents ont des exigences précises en la matière : couches lavables, bio, fabriquées en France,...


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Lorsque je travaillais avec mon mari, nous en avions assez de courir après les couches et le liniment, nous avions proposé de nous en occuper en augmenter de façon raisonnable les IE.
5 PE avaient acceptés, et une (prof) avait refusé en disant qu'elle comprenait que son argument ne tenait pas bien, mais qu'elle tenait à ses couches et vu le petit prix qu'on demandait, on ne pourrait pas acheter des couches de marques et qu'en plus, elle n'avait pas envie d'augmenter la somme qu'elle nous devait en fin de mois


----------



## Dodo95 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Les parents me fournissent les couches, lingettes etc… dans le sac à langer au jour le jour.
Cela évite les oublis et de stocker d´énorme quantité chez moi.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Les couches fournies par les parents et c’est NORMAL.

En + elles ont ÉNORMÉMENT augmentées selon ce que j’ai entendu à la TV

Le dire à votre collègue, de revoir « sa copie » 😉


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Septembre 2022)

Certainement pas question que je fournisse les couches, quand bien même je les facturerais.
Il faut aller les acheter, ça fait du volume dans le caddie, il faut se les coltiner du rayon au caddie, du caddie au tapis roulant de la caisse, du tapis au caddie, du caddie au coffre, du coffre à la maison. Et tout ça sur mon temps perso car les courses sont interdites avec les petits.
Puis quoi encore.....


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Nous avions prévu de nous les faire livrer si les PE avaient accepté


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Surtout le prix qui augmente sans arrêt ... sur le compte de la « guerre en 🇺🇦  »  qui a bon dos pour augmenter à tout va.

Et tout le boulot de gestion comme dit Nanou91. Moi j’ai vu au niveau du FRIC = COÛT 🤑
Toujours penser à son porte-monnaie... à moins que l’on travaille bénévolement...


----------



## abelia (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, les parents me fournissent couches et lingettes. J'ai de la place pour stocker, dans un meuble chaque enfant a son propre tiroir.


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Hum, l'idée est de faire comme à la crèche où tout est fournis par l'établissement, je comprends.
Le principale interet serait d'être certain de ne plus en manquer et de ne pas s'inquieter de "est ce que je prends bien dans le bonne pile".
Ce serait bien le seul interêt car par contre:
- financièrement en se faisant rembourser l'achat des couches, ce remboursement viendrait augmenter ma déclaration de revenu
- un petit fait un erythème et immédiatement mes couches seraient incriminées, exigent de changer de marque, pas sur alors que ça me simplifierait la vie.

Ici les PE me fournissent les couches et le coton. Chaque fin de semaine je fais le topo du stock ainsi ils savent s'ils doivent en porter.
Je ne veux plus de lingettes jetables et je propose même de ne plus porter de Liminent ou autre truc "nettoyant" depuis que j'ai découvert que juste de l'eau claire sur le coton suffit amplement (mêmes pour les selles, si si!) et que depuis les bébés n'ont plus d'erythème (ou très très rarement, beaucoup moins frequemment qu'avant).


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Il y a des parents qui m’ont amené carrément le carton d’une marque connue ! Attends c'était pour le mois !

Hop retour chez eux. J’ai de la place certes, mais pour MOI, pour eux un casier pour un paquet d’1 semaine et c’est largement suffisant .

Ma copine qui est en AT pro, n’a qu’une hâte c’est son renouvellement et après elle se précipite pour remettre sa maison en mode «  normal » 😀 pourtant très bonne AM mais elle a eu son overdose avec certains parents et fera tout pour ne pas reprendre, au pire changer de métier.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Griselda 

L’eau a été imposée depuis longtemps par chez nous. Et ça se passe hyper bien.


----------



## Petuche (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, jamais je n'ai fourni les couches ni les lingettes.  Mes courses pour ma famille me suffisent...
En plus ils ont "'leurs marques''. Moi si je prends différentes marques et que l'enfant ne supporte pas, réflexions,par les PE et ça me reste sur les bras. Ils me déposent un paquet quand je demande, et pas un pack car pas de stockage... Pour l'eau même chose. C'est aux PE de fournir, on est pas là pour faire leurs courses. J'imagine même pas avoir 4 accueillis et faire l'achat de couches, lingettes eau etc... hé ben plus de place dans le caddie.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je n'ai jamais manqué de couches ! je note dans le cahier de liaison qd il ne m'en reste plus qu'une dizaine par enfant et les PE me les rapportent pour mon stock ici  ... pourquoi s'embêter à les fournir soi-même ???


----------



## VirKill (22 Septembre 2022)

Bjrs, en 22 ans expérience je n'ai jamais fourni les couches, plus simple les parents fournissent, aucun soucis, besoin je leur demande et je stocke pour chaque enfant.


----------



## Chouchou301 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Les parents me fournissent les produits qu'ils utilisent chez eux pour leur enfant (couches/lingettes/liniment ou autre...) pour éviter les allergies. Chaque enfant a son panier avec ses produits, couches, doudou, tétine...
Je demande un paquet dès le début et quand il reste une dizaine de couches je note dans le cahier et le dis à l'oral lors des transmissions le soir. En général au prochain jour de garde j'ai le ravitaillement.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je rebondis pour le doudou (Violetta son sujet favori)

Donc « en général » un pour chez eux, la copie pour chez moi, et un en cas de perte chez eux.

J’ai eu tout au début une famille qui venait avec leur enfant et SON doudou. Une fois il a été oublié chez moi et de + un week-end.

HEUREUSEMENT ce fameux doudou dont j’avais l’original et qui était le SEUL et UNIQUE doudou avait ....2 doubles chez eux. 

Pourquoi m’avoir mis la pression et le stress au début de mon métier alors qu’ils en avaient 2 chez eux et de + le gamin ne s’en était même pas aperçu selon leurs dires. 

Résultat : une expérience pour moi, et depuis ce fameux doudou, lors de l’entretien je demande un double .... » ah bah il n’a que celui là .... bla-bla-bla... « 

et lorsque l’adaptation arrive ...bizarre j’ai un double 🤨 tu m'étonnes sinon pas de double ... pas de gosse ... donc chercher une autre AM 😀🙌 

Donc tout ça pour dire, certains parents jouent le jeu SANS problème et d’autres cherchent les problèmes au lieu de solutions.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Au fait Violetta ... tout va bien ... pas de nouvelle ... bonne nouvelle ☘️🍀🌺💐🌿😅


----------



## Biboune116 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je ne fournit  pas les couches car chaque enfant  a une peau différente  et peux faire des réaction à certaine couches  et cet pas notre rôle à nous 
Je ne fournit ni couches ni coton ni liniment 
Je fourni juste les mouchoir


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

sans même parler de réaction ou d'allergie, juste de morphologie
ici sur mes 2 filles j'ai du prendre des marques de couches différentes pour la 1ère elle a eu des Pampers (en dépannage des lavables) nickel
pour ma 2ème a chaque fois qu'elle mettait du Pampers fuites assurées


----------



## Petuche (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors Chantou moi c'est surtout depuis le covid que je n'accepte rien de chez eux, doudou jouet etc... Maintenant c'est un doudou qui reste là pendant tout le temps d'accueil et un chez eux. Même chose pour les ''tétines''. Je refuse les va et viens.


----------



## valerie21 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour un matin alors qu il pleuvait une maman est arrivée me disant qu elle avait fait tombe le sac de couches l enfant mettait des couches lavables et bio je lui ai répondu pas grave on les mettra sur le radiateur elle me répond vs n avez rien compris j ai perdu le sac de couches et elle est partie me demandant de gérer elle n avait pas le temps et risquait d être en retard a son travail je suis donc allée en pharmacie acheter des couches bio les travailleurs sociaux m ont reproché de ne pas être professionnelle me disant qu il faut demander aux parents et que ça n est pas a ns d aller acheter des couches je leur ai demandé comment elles auraient fait elles ds cette situation elles me répétaient en boucle que je n étais pas professionnelle et qu il fallait demande aux parents ( j avais beau mettre des post it ds le sac voir des SMS ou le demander oralement il fallait sans cesse leur pleure tt comme le coton que j ai fini par acheter et comptabiliser puisque je me retrouvais avec les cotons lavables de la veille utilisés ds le sac) elles m ont fait passé en CCPD pour des faits aberrants une représentante familiale m a demandé pourquoi je n avais pas de couches d avance en dépannage je lui ai répondu que ds mes contrats il est stipulé que se sont les parents qui fournissent et que si éventuellement j avais des couches taille 3 et que l enfant fait du 5 comment je ferais elle m a répondu vs lui mettez tt de même ca dépanne!!!! Je lui ai répondu que c était de la maltraitance car non adapter a sa morphologie voilà le genre d abus de pouvoir de ces personnes qui ne connaissent rien aux postures pro  et qui me l ont fait répète a plusieurs reprises


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Septembre 2022)

tout ce qui est toilette de l'enfant et change c'est aux parents,il est écrit nul part que les indemnités servent à acheté les couches,coton ou kleenex ect...

 c'est un début de problème en plus si on accepte ça, il y a de plus en plus d'enfant allergique à tout et à n'importe quoi je vais pas me rajouté des problèmes.
En crèche ils sont protégés pour tout,nous on ne l'est pas tout est de notre responsabilité propre et notre agrément peut sauté à n'importe quel moment les pmi attendent que ça!! retiré un agrément est un trophé pour certains

les années dans ce métier m'ont faite prendre conscience qu'il faut resté vigilante et ne pas dire oui à tout !


----------

